# Wheel wax or sealant?



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm after something to give some protection to my alloys after cleaning. Not sure whether it's best to go with something like AF Mint Rims/Obsession Wax Taranis or a sealant like Raceglaze Nano? I don't think I need the longevity of the Gtechniq sealant bit happy to be advised otherwise.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

andyb_sv said:


> I'm after something to give some protection to my alloys after cleaning. Not sure whether it's best to go with something like AF Mint Rims/Obsession Wax Taranis or a sealant like Raceglaze Nano? I don't think I need the longevity of the Gtechniq sealant bit happy to be advised otherwise.


Checkout ODK`s new "Momentum" wheel wax on their forum page Looks real good and has had a good review. I`ve ordered a pot for myself


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i use raceglaze nano wheel seal. clean the wheels with something like bilt hamber auto wheel then dry them spray it on and leave a few mins and buff then 30mins later do another layer and you will get 6 months+ easily from 2 layers
yeh there is also odk momentum wax which has just been released and looks nice but i prefer to spray my wheel sealant on and buff as its a lot easier and doesnt take as much as time as a wax


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd always have said sealant but been using Odk momentum for a long time and it's brilliant 

Brings out more shine and lasts well


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I use C5 seems to do a good job and lasts well.


----------



## pampered (Nov 2, 2014)

If not going for a ceramic like carpro dlux or kkd r- evolve which are brilliant. I would go for BMD Revolutions or maybe even fk1000p


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Currently using sonax extreme wheel coating just spray on clean wheels then quick buff with microfibre. £12:99 for a tin did 4 20" Range Rover alloys and still enough for another coat. Been on for 2 months still beading like an sob and just wash with shampoo . Dirt and brake dust just flies of with blast with pressure washer.


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant for me


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I use Taranis, very easy to use apply to all 4 rims and by the time you've finished the last one it's cured ready to be buffed off and offers a nice level of protection which obviously aids in not only keeping your rims looking fresh but cleaning as well as you'll not need any harsh wheel cleaners, I now use just normal Shampoo and water


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

C5 is the daddy but it's a big job wheels off clean polish seal. As overkill says Raceglaze nano is great for ease of use, I've tried a few minty rims, poorboys, rim wax nut Raceglaze nano is so easy to use. But best results c5 for the work.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have Zymol Coat on my fronts and Raceglaze Wheel Sealant on the rears they both give a nice finish but I would say the Zymol just wins in looks and maintenance.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

No brainer really - FK1000p. Looks great, lasts ages, handles the heat from brakes etc and is cheap as chips.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

I use raceglaze wheel sealant topped up with fk1000p, easy to apply and I only use shampoo or snow foam to clean my wheels and I do 300 miles a week 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, went for some Obsession Wax Taranis as I was ordering some Hybrid 86 anyway. Smells devine, just got to find some time to get the wheels off and given then a good scrub and coating.


----------

